# Warranty VS warranty??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just opened my first box of AMS track to try on this new line. I also stripped the ties off to spike the new trestle. Out falls a warranty card. One year limited. Does this mean IF,,IF they go bad I should buy Aristo's life time ties to make sure I get good ones? 

I was so focused on price I forgot about warranty. 
Anyone know much about AMS ties? Any reps here who knows anything about the product long term wise? 
Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 
I've had Accucraft's code 250 out in the 115 degree summers for three years now with no ill effects. I realize that three years is not exactly long term, but it's a start. 

I had a small problem about 2 years ago, with some twisted rail that was out of gauge. I asked on this forum if anyone else had expierenced this problem, no one responded that they had. I was contacted by AMS 
(I never contacted them) and the problem resolved way above and beyond anything that could be resonably expected. 

Are they the very best rail on the market today? No they are not. But they per foot price is good and the track is very serviceable. 

Just my thoughts, and no I don't own stock in the company. 
Rick Marty


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had mine out for a year (i know, not long) and not had any problems. It handled the North East Ohio winter well.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've not had any issues with the ties, and the UV out here has a tendency to be brutal. After three years, my rail is even turning brown!  It's still about 3 shades lighter than the Sunset Valley switches I'm using, but considering it started out 5 shades lighter, I won't complain. 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I put abut 200 feet down when it first came out- 3 years or so, in very hot inland Southern California. Not a single issue with ties so far. They remain flexible and pliable and do not break. Likewise rail seems fine and is now a nice dark shade of brown. It does seem to move around a bit(expansion /contraction) which is odd since I use code 250 (less metal to expand) but that is likely a function of the alloy. 
jonathan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, so they are "new" to tie making. 
I know I have some damaged Aristo ties from 10' dia curves I'm going to send in and see what they say.


----------

